# OPINION NEEDED - GOOD OR BAD



## franklavigne (Jun 6, 2005)

*Hello Boys & Girls,*

*My first post!  :mrgreen: *

*First of, I have new site for "Creation" Photos and other wierd stuff.*

*So I would like your opinion about my "Work" . I do not use Photoshop but I try to make my own stuff without Photoshop. I'm not a Photographer at all but I have collecting Antique and Vintage REAL photo (and I am still collecting) vintage "Snapshot" of PLANE and CARS AND EVERYTHINGS that I like.*

*Anyway take a look and give me your comment on what you see in this site....:hugs: *

*Thanks,*
*Frank.                        www.franklavigne.net        :blushing: *


----------



## Meysha (Jun 6, 2005)

Yay... you posted in the right area. No need to go spamming the rest of the site mate.
I had a look at your site and it's very confusing. I dunno what you're selling (if anything?)

Also if you don't use photoshop, what do you use?


----------



## franklavigne (Jun 6, 2005)

Yes....Maybe oui...Pas besoin de parler englais si tu parle francais. (Same for me).
I do not sale Anything there, This is just a friendly corners or something (I think) special. I don't need any form of order from you but just:  if you like or not. the rest ......This is very easy to understand...
Thanks for looking.
Et bonjour du Canada, Demeure tu pres de Haute-Garonne ?


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 6, 2005)

*This* is the right section!

None of the others is, though!


----------

